# Camera advise



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

I am looking to upgrade my camera. I have a point and shoot Sony but would like better quality pictures and fast non blur for taking pics of
my son playing sports..
I am a total novice.. any advice?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Canon or Nikon digital SLR. Expensive, but very versatile, and allows interchangeable lenses. For good non-blur sports shots, a telephoto lens is much better than using a point and shoot's digital zoom.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Canon or Nikon digital SLR. Expensive, but very versatile, and allows interchangeable lenses. For good non-blur sports shots, a telephoto lens is much better than using a point and shoot's digital zoom.


I was checking out a Rebel T2i.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

willis3 said:


> I was checking out a Rebel T2i.


There you go. I love photography, and would love that one. I just dont have the time working 6 days a week to get out and do much...hence I havent invested in one yet. Probably this summer.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I have the Sony DSC-HX9V and I'm incredibly happy with it.

Fast speeds, next to no shutter lag, BIG optical zoom, GPS geocoding, 1080p video and lots more - and it fits in my shirt pocket.

If you're concerned about stopping sports action, this would do the trick without breaking the bank.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If you're serious about photography, and will be at it long term, you should get a DSLR, Canon or Nikon. Interchangeable lenses are a must, as lenses are as important as the sensor. Eventually, you'll want a full frame DSLR, so don't get lenses that are for cropped frame cameras, such as the one you looked at.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Always choices to confuse a person... 



> For nature, wildlife and sports enthusiasts, it might make more sense to stick with a smaller sensor. You can take advantage of the crop factor to get maximum detail at long distances.
> 
> Read more: http://www.digital-photography-scho...p-sensor-which-is-right-for-you#ixzz1nWZC4att


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> Always choices to confuse a person...


Heh. Probably why I feel fortunate to have one of each! It really does give a lot more flexibility. And less lens changing!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I just checked the Canon site, and if I was reading the comparisons correctly, all the cameras from $549 up to $2000 said "Effective 35mm lens size = 1.6x, only starting with the $2500 model, did the specs just say "Uses any EF lens".

So are those full frame models only the ones starting at $2.5K? If that is the case, Im in for the cropped version. Id have to be making significant money from my photography to justify spending $2500 for a camera, and another $2500 for the F2.5 lens to go on it


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Also check out dpreview.com, good reviews on cameras. They are owned by Amazon, but it would be hard to tell that.

I like Canon, it's amazing what these DSLRs can do, even pretty good full motion.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> I just checked the Canon site, and if I was reading the comparisons correctly, all the cameras from $549 up to $2000 said "Effective 35mm lens size = 1.6x, only starting with the $2500 model, did the specs just say "Uses any EF lens".
> 
> So are those full frame models only the ones starting at $2.5K? If that is the case, Im in for the cropped version. Id have to be making significant money from my photography to justify spending $2500 for a camera, and another $2500 for the F2.5 lens to go on it


Yes, that's not far off the mark, if off at all. You can get a used 5D (the original one) for a lot less. And you don't have to start with ƒ2.5 lenses! 

Crop version cameras are so good these days, you'd be hard pressed to detect the difference for many types of shots.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

OK, from the reading Ive done since this thread started, Ive determined that assuming you are an old 35mm SLR photographer like me, if you use the cropped camera, you have to take the lens size (example 55mm) and multiply by 1.6 = 88. Then, you have to use at least a 1/88th shutter speed... Dont know about that, since I would think the f rating of the lens, and the ISO setting on the camera would change that, but the article said, for example, for a 300mm lens, you had to use at least 1/300th shutter speed to eliminate "shaking". Dont know if the image stabilized lens fix that or not.

I used to own a Minolta SRT101, with 55mm 1.8 lens, and a f2.8 135mm lens.
So with the T2i, I was looking at the kit on Amazon with camera body, and a 18mm-135mm f3.5=f5.6 Image Stabilized Lens, then would probably add on a non-zoom 55mm f 1.8 lens.

I did a lot of time lapse photography (stars, meteors, lightning, etc). How do these dslr cameras handle the bulb setting? Do you get decent pictures on 30 and 60 second exposures? How about longer?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I can highly recommend the Canon Powershot S95...or the latest model...the S100.

Excellent quality glass lens, excellent light sensitivity, excellent construction...great photos. 

It also takes HD video.

Just used mine on a trip and took about 1400 pix and 40 minutes of HD video.

Having so much quality in a compact size, along with the flexibility in settings (you can even go fully manual if you need to) is outstanding.

Samples below.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I made the transition a long time ago—long time insofar as digital photography goes! 

You'll get used to lens focal lengths very quickly, and exposures are a cinch to get right. Most DSLRs have a histogram you can review in addition to a visual representation of the image. Reading about it makes it seem harder than it is. 

Camera shake? I.S. in Canon lenses works several stops in your favor, and then it depends on the amount of light and you.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> I made the transition a long time ago-long time insofar as digital photography goes!
> 
> You'll get used to lens focal lengths very quickly, and exposures are a cinch to get right. Most DSLRs have a histogram you can review in addition to a visual representation of the image. Reading about it makes it seem harder than it is.
> 
> Camera shake? I.S. in Canon lenses works several stops in your favor, and then it depends on the amount of light and you.


Good points.

Canon's stability feature is great to have in the Powershot S95/S100 as well.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Good points.
> 
> Canon's stability feature is great to have in the Powershot S95/S100 as well.


Your camera is da bomb! Incredibly packed with features and high res.

However, for now I am sticking with DSLRs and iPhone. If I had neither I'd go with that Powershot, which combines the best of both- but I always have my phone with me and handy, and no pocket camera will match my 5D for resolution and reach.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm a point & shoot person -- I don't have the patience to mess with a DSLR -- so I've stuck with Kodak for years. For me, personally, their pictures have always turned out great & I loved that the camera could be charged while in a dock. The dock also allowed me to just sit the camera on it & push a button & the camera was connected to the pc. As they came out with higher zooms, I also loved their IS -- I could zoom out all the way & get non-blurry pics while holding the camera in my hands. However, the last version that I got with a 26x zoom no longer had the dock & I have hated the batteries in it so I decided that it was time to upgrade again with a different manufacturer. I looked at the Nikon P500, the Canon SX40, & the Sony HX100. The Nikon had too many negative reviews about blurry pictures so I quickly dismissed it. The Canon would have been my choice but it has only a 2.7" LCD screen & that extra .3" really makes a difference to someone like me. So I went with the Sony. I've got the battery charging & haven't yet had a chance to play with it but from what I saw playing with it in the store, it will be a good camera.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Last summer, in 'celebration' of our daughter's wedding, we purchased the Canon T3i. In the 3 days up to and including the wedding, we shot over 4000 pictures, many of them extraordinarily good.

Regarding camera shake, the stability feature in Canon lenses is top notch. Just make sure to turn it off if using a tripod. Evidently it will still try to remove 'shake' and can actually blur your pics. It's a good camera for 1080HD although I wouldn't buy it for that.

Love the flip out LCD and it is compatible with all EF lenses.

If you're going to shoot video, make sure your SD car is a grade 6 or above so the transfer rate is good enough (we went with a 10).


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

Go Canon or Nikon. Go to a camera store or at least a Best Buy and pick up the low-end of either. They have fundamentally different controls and menus. Go with the one that seems the most natural to you. You will find even the lowest end SLR's radically faster than most (all?) P&S's.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

You may want to check the warehouse clubs or Amazon.
Costco has a great Nikon D3100 bundle, regularly $899, currently $699 - camera with 2 lenses, bag, SD card and tutorial DVD's
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...rypageHorizontalTop|PopularProductsInCategory

Sam's Club has a Nikon D51-- kit (2 lenses, bag) for $899 and Canon T2i kit (w lenses, bag, SD card) - probably $899 or less.

They also have a Canon EOS Rebel T2i bundle with 2 lenses, bag and SD card for $999

Amazon has a wide variety of both brands, mostly through their partner merchants.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HDJulie said:


> I'm a point & shoot person -- I don't have the patience to mess with a DSLR -- so I've stuck with Kodak for years. ......
> 
> .....*The Canon would have been my choice but it has only a 2.7" LCD screen & that extra .3" really makes a difference to someone like me*. So I went with the Sony. I've got the battery charging & haven't yet had a chance to play with it but from what I saw playing with it in the store, it will be a good camera.


The PowerShot S95 and S100 both have 3" LCD screens. Many of the cheaper P&S models for many brands don't. The lens quality, sensitivity (ability to shoot pix in low light and fast speed in normal light) are key factors to consider in any Point and Shoot.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I have the second generation Canon Rebel and I still love it. I have added to my lens collection a couple of times, but still a great camera.

We were in Alaska and took one of the whale watching tours. All these people with the P&S cameras missed every breech. The would see it, press and wait. Not me. As soon as it happened I took multiple shots and got some really nice pics. The speed for sports is very important.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> I have the second generation Canon Rebel and I still love it. I have added to my lens collection a couple of times, but still a great camera.
> 
> We were in Alaska and took one of the whale watching tours. All *these people with the P&S cameras missed every breech. * The would see it, press and wait. Not me. As soon as it happened I took multiple shots and got some really nice pics. The speed for sports is very important.


I can believe it...that's the kind of event when I have my HD video ready as a preference...although shooting at 1/1000th or 1/2000th - the camera does very well for action.

There are some things the DSLR simply is better for no doubt.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> that's the kind of event when I have my HD video ready as a preference..


I do now as well. It has become the go-to camera. And ours takes pretty good stills as well.


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

This site has a lot of camera and lens news and also some tests
http://www.steves-digicams.com/


----------



## Red Orc (Oct 11, 2011)

doctrsnoop said:


> Go Canon or Nikon. Go to a camera store or at least a Best Buy and pick up the low-end of either. They have fundamentally different controls and menus. Go with the one that seems the most natural to you. You will find even the lowest end SLR's radically faster than most (all?) P&S's.


You should really pick up any camera that catches your eye and any camera tha you've been reading about.
I spent a long time lusting after the Canon EOS 7D but that all changed after I picked the thing up. And I thought my Sony Alpha 700 was heavy!

Actually play with the cameras for a few minutes and make sure you look through the viewfinder. Look at all of the controls and make sure the camera isn't too simple or too complicated.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I have an Olympus SZ11. It has 25 - 500 mm optical zoom, 14MP and a 3" screen. I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Red Orc said:


> You should really pick up any camera that catches your eye and any camera tha you've been reading about.
> I spent a long time lusting after the Canon EOS 7D but that all changed after I picked the thing up. And I thought my Sony Alpha 700 was heavy!
> 
> Actually play with the cameras for a few minutes and make sure you look through the viewfinder. Look at all of the controls and make sure the camera isn't too simple or too complicated.


Absolutely!

If you want heavy, try the 5D with the 70-300 ƒ2.8 IS lens! I use a monopod if shooting more than a dozen frames....


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I also have a Canon S95 and am very happy with it. Probably go with Canon or Nikon if I go for a DSLR.


----------

